# Photography job in Sydney



## Mohab Kamel (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I've received my email with my visa granted and will be moving to Australia with my wife soon, exactly I will be on 21 Feb flight.

I thought it will be better for me to starts looking for jobs from now and manage some interviews till I come within a month.

I'm a photographer from Egypt and I covered the Egyptian revolution and have a good experience in photojournalism, also got awarded for my work of the revolution by Al Jazeera news network in Qatar.

I worked with Kodak in Qatar too, handling different kinds of shoot like events, fashion, documentary and commercial.

I'd appreciate it if I can find something related to my experience in Sydney.

Thanks and sorry for the long post
Mohab Kamel


----------



## ausmover (Apr 19, 2013)

Mohab Kamel said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've received my email with my visa granted and will be moving to Australia with my wife soon, exactly I will be on 21 Feb flight.
> 
> ...


Hi Mohab,

Just curious, how is your job search in Photography going on? I guess you must have moved to Sydney ..... did you succeed in finding a job?

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## Mohab Kamel (Aug 18, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Hi Mohab,
> 
> Just curious, how is your job search in Photography going on? I guess you must have moved to Sydney ..... did you succeed in finding a job?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply, but unfortunately I'm still struggling to find any, and apparently no one here helped by even suggesting what should I do!


----------

